# Brown Patch



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Had new sod laid on the south side of my lawn in Spring 2012. Brown patch showed up in early Sept that year on that new sod. Never had any brown patch previously or on the west part of my lawn that was not re-sodded. Went organic this year, including compost. Since brown patch came in early Sept last year, applied corn meal in mid-August and again in early Sept this year to prevent fungus as directed. The newly sodded area has more brown patch than last and now I have it coming up in the established grass on the west part of my lawn also. Any ideas as to why or what I can do to prevent it next year?

Garden center is suggesting that I apply synthetic brown patch treatment - I used the same last year (Nitrophos). It works but being synthetic, it will basically wipe out a lot of the investment I've made in going organic all year. Not to mention those areas were very slow to green up this spring. Any alternatives to control current brown patch? Appreciate your input.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Micro life an organic fertilizer company sells a product that feeds and helps with brown patch

http://www.microlifefertilizer.com/products/microlife-5-1-3-brown-patch/

Mowing tall and the organic program are my best ammo to fight brown patch

I also top dressed with leaf mold compost in the areas that got brown patch. I truly believe the extra microbes helped attack and fed on the brown patch fungus


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*brown patch*

micro life for brown patch wont help if you already have brown patch...it needs to go out before you have it.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Appreciate the info MS and appreciate the clarification C300. I will keep this product in mind for next year. Just not sure if I should treat this current outbreak with the synthetic or just let it run it's course.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Get the treatment out quick. The week has the magic temps for brown patch to go crazy.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Let it run its course IMO

Increase the strength with the suggested product


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah let it go & allow the infected area to grow larger so that you have even more spores available for next year... LOL!!!

Spend $15 on a copper-based fungicide & be done with it.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is a great write up and it addresses going between the two styles of programs

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Brownpatch-Control-Newsletter_vq1991.htm

BTW did you use the whole ground corn meal or grocery store corn meal?


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

No, it was purchased from Plants for All Seasons. Went by this afternoon and after talking to them, decided to just let it run it's course and lay off feeding it any more fert for the short term. Discussed a couple of strategies that I can add to the mix to prevent it next year, including the product you mentioned above. Appreciate the input.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Duck said:


> No... Appreciate the input.


If your going there your in good hands

That family runs a good business and has what you need

Sounds like your on track....can you share what they said?


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Muddskipper;5992049
Sounds like your on track....can you share what they said?[/QUOTE said:


> Basically that it if I could live with it, so could the lawn and I wouldn't have to lose any of the investment I made in micro-organisms this season by going organic. New sod is more apt to have fungus issues, corn meal is a bit hit or miss and the best remedy is soil improvement but it takes time. On the right track but gonna make a few tweaks. Primarily, changing to the Natures Way compost from what I've been using and use the Micro life product next year, along with a couple of other supplements.


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

Organic. Just don't get it!
Basically: 
Rhizoctonia solani (brown patch) is a natural occurring fungi in soil. It's symptoms occur when night time temps fall below 68 and moisture is present. 
St Augustine turf grass is really susceptible.
If you want a green healthy lawn:
1 Get on a proper fertilization schedule. Probably using to much nitrogen in sep-oct.
2 use a good fungicide.
3 don't over water I see my neighbors sprinkler systems still going after a 6" rain???
Oh and by the way this system is a lot cheaper than the organic approach


----------

